# Problem with the C program



## way2jatin (Apr 3, 2015)

A task is given to 3 persons to complete it within a particular time. If the person exceeds the time limit he will be disqualified. Only those who complete it within the given time limit is qualified. Among the qualified persons, the person who completes the task first will be rewarded.
Write a program to find the person who is rewarded.

First input corresponds to the Time limit for the task in hours.  Second,Third and Fourth Inputs correspond to the number of hours Taken by the first , second and third persons respectively to complete the task.

Display the person who Completes first.
Code should be written in C language. Only use Conditional Statements plz. 

 P.S: I know the program is quite easy and believe me, I have already done it but I need a more efficient code for this problem.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 8, 2015)

Share your code and we'll see what needs to be done.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea, Please post your code, we can optimize it


----------



## anky (Mar 15, 2016)

s share ur code so we can work n optimization.
And wen u say only conditional statements means no use of functions?


----------

